# Pollution in Singapore



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Seniors, Experts,

I'm considering migrating to Singapore. Health and clean air is a top criteria item.
How bad is the pollution really? The press has lots to say about the Indonesian forest fires, but can someone give me the real situation.

Thanks,
Kapil


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

it is very bad, everyone is wearing oxygen mask ... NOT

did you really read the news properly???


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If clean air is your top criteria item, no big Asian city should be on your list!
But health care in Singapore is better than in most Western countries.


----------



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

beppi said:


> If clean air is your top criteria item, no big Asian city should be on your list!
> But health care in Singapore is better than in most Western countries.


I know. But the forest fire news is about a year old, and I'd rather get the current situation from a resident.
Do you think its going to get worse?
How serious is the Govt. about improving the environmental concerns?
Is population becoming a problem?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Haze from Indonesian forest fires is not new. I encountered it first in 1997, and it happens every other year or so, to various degrees and usually for a few weeks (until it rains heavily).
The Singapore government cannot do much against illegal deforestation in Indonesia, and the Indonesian authorities seem incompetent or powerless against the huge corporations doing this.
It will continue, for sure!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kapilok said:


> I know. But the forest fire news is about a year old, and I'd rather get the current situation from a resident.
> Do you think its going to get worse?
> How serious is the Govt. about improving the environmental concerns?
> Is population becoming a problem?


what made you think the haze here is self inflicted by Singapore?


----------



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

How long is it typically before the haze clears? I mean ... it rains quite frequently, so does the harmful haze even last a month?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The haze only happens during dry seasons, and it lasts until the next big rains extinguish the fires. This can take days or weeks.


----------



## purposefulplaysg (Apr 23, 2014)

Singapore is a green city! Air is generally crisp and clean.

The "pollution" that you're referring to is the haze issue. It is due to forest fires in Indonesia and is typically during dry weather. It depends on the wind direction too.

It is intermittent and seasonal.


----------



## DesmondHalley (May 8, 2014)

Singapore has much lower pollution than in other Asian countries except during haze periods


----------

